# Massive Audio DSP



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

Apparently Massive Audio is going to release a DSP.

http://www.me-mag.com/product/item/43698-massive-audio-releases-new-digital-signal-processor

MASSIVE AUDIO RELEASES NEW DIGITAL SIGNAL PROCESSOR

Massive Audio is releasing a new digital signal processor named “CORE 1” with custom software written by Massive Audio engineers. CORE 1 runs on Windows based software that allows full audio control and voltage for precise acoustic and power management.

The CORE 1 uses state of the art 56-bit double precision signal processing and 24-bit resolution ADC/DACs to manage the 8 channels in and 8 channels out.

Seamless integration with OEM systems, audiophile sound quality and full battery and speaker protection define the CORE-1. MSRP is $659.95

Precision Crossover System:

Linkwitz-Riley, Bessel and Butterworth topologies,12, 18, 24, 36 and 48 dB / octave crossover slopes available;

Full Pass / High Pass / Low Pass / Band Pass / Peaking / Shelving filters;

Up to 96 Parametric Equalizer Bands with adjustable Frequency and Bandwidth;

Full Time Alignment Correction and Phase rotation;

R.M.S. Limiter with adjustable Threshold, Attack and Decay

Bluetooth Streaming Ready (requires optional USB RDT1 Plug In - Sold Separately)

Under dash programmable gain control with LED status lighting

Power Management Processor with fully automated actions for Low Battery and Very Low 

Battery conditions, with adjustable voltage threshold levels


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

it looks interesting. trying to see if i can get my hands on one from work


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Looks to have a ton of great features!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

that rms limiter is really a selling point for me as theres mobile audio stuff I'm helping build for burningman where its gonna get ragged hard all week. what other processors have limiters built in that aren't pro audio pieces?


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Lycancatt said:


> that rms limiter is really a selling point for me as theres mobile audio stuff I'm helping build for burningman where its gonna get ragged hard all week.


RMS Limiter is off the chain, very impressive feature..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

If anyone is interested, i may be organizing a group buy with this for an amazing price and will include the bluetooth module. PM me if interested


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

Does the unit have the de-equalization feature?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

lizardking said:


> Does the unit have the de-equalization feature?


no clue. ill be talking to massive or the distributor tomorrow. everyone, if you have questions, please ask so i can have them ready for when i do talk to them


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

1. Does the unit have a de-equalization feature for OEM integration?
2. Where can we download the software?
3. Voltage Output - Preouts
4. Must you use the programmable remote?
5. How many hi-level inputs?
6. Unit dimensions?


----------



## sienna12 (Mar 31, 2012)

Auto Tune?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

sienna12 said:


> Auto Tune?


Highly doubtful

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Lycancatt said:


> that rms limiter is really a selling point for me as theres mobile audio stuff I'm helping build for burningman where its gonna get ragged hard all week. what other processors have limiters built in that aren't pro audio pieces?


Minidsp, Focal have an expander/compressor, is it the same thing?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/strictlysoundquality/permalink/1114384871923670/


----------



## Spud100 (Mar 30, 2015)

Although there are no photos of the Core 1 yet on the Massive website, I just found that the manual is up in the support section.

There is also a Youtube video up as well with an incorrect URL to the Massive website cannot spell "integration" correctly.
Look for :- watch?v=KyzePn5EhR8

Can't post the links as I am a newbie member. Catch 22 huh.
navigate to download/CAR AUDIO MANUALS/CORE-1/Full_Manual_EN_Core-1_Index.pdf

Have a read and comment.
Gerry


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

One thing is for sure, the thing is ugly as ****. But... the more DSPs, perhaps the lower the average price will become and perhaps these companies will put in some tweakable auto-tuning for the 98.9234234% of people who have no g'dam idea what they're doing and never will. If a drone can fly into a country avoid surface to air missiles, drop a bomb, and fly out all on its own, we should have some auto functionality. Can I get an AMEN!?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> One thing is for sure, the thing is ugly as ****. But... the more DSPs, perhaps the lower the average price will become and perhaps these companies will put in some tweakable auto-tuning for the 98.9234234% of people who have no g'dam idea what they're doing and never will. If a drone can fly into a country avoid surface to air missiles, drop a bomb, and fly out all on its own, we should have some auto functionality. Can I get an AMEN!?


HALLELUJAH!


----------



## edub13 (Jun 19, 2015)

Spud100 said:


> Although there are no photos of the Core 1 yet on the Massive website, I just found that the manual is up in the support section.
> 
> There is also a Youtube video up as well with an incorrect URL to the Massive website cannot spell "integration" correctly.
> Look for :- watch?v=KyzePn5EhR8
> ...


Thanks for sniffing these bits out!


----------



## sienna12 (Mar 31, 2012)

AAAAMMMEEENNN!!!


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

here is some more info on the subject along with software screen cap, dimensions...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2226915-post246.html


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

Here is the video that was referred to in post 14:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyzePn5EhR8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

sirbOOm said:


> If a drone can fly into a country avoid surface to air missiles, drop a bomb, and fly out all on its own, we should have some auto functionality. Can I get an AMEN!?


Drones are not autonomous, they are remotely controlled by a person in an air conditioned shelter on several undisclosed air force base/s..

I believe you're thinking of a cruise missile which uses GPS and/or Terrain Matching software for target acquisition but they are one hit wonders and don't fly home..

What would be ideal is software that would allow you to enter the variables of your particular install and hit enter and it would spit out recommended settings which could then be downloaded onto a SD Card and inserted into the DSP..

You could have various "tunes" loaded onto several different SD Cards..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

gstokes said:


> Drones are not autonomous, they are remotely controlled by a person in an air conditioned shelter on several undisclosed air force base/s..
> 
> I believe you're thinking of a cruise missile which uses GPS and/or Terrain Matching software for target acquisition but they are one hit wonders and don't fly home..
> 
> ...


yeah but the problem is, theres pretty much an infinite amount of variables. autotune via mic isnt that bad. i still need to try it with my p99


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

gstokes said:


> Drones are not autonomous, they are remotely controlled by a person in an air conditioned shelter on several undisclosed air force base/s..
> 
> I believe you're thinking of a cruise missile which uses GPS and/or Terrain Matching software for target acquisition but they are one hit wonders and don't fly home..


You should have a conversation with a certain acquaintance of mine.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

Doesn't the RF 3SIXTY.3 do something like the RMS limit?

When you first setup the speakers as it does a distortion level reading, (somewhat like the SMD-1)?

This sounds much like the 3SIXTY.3, although I'm not sure if the 3SIXTY.3 does the auto calculation for time alignment either. 

I just installed the 3SIXTY.3 so just noticed the similarities.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

The video mentions "auto time alignment and balancing".. But this is basically algorithm suggested adjustments based on driver distances. Which isn't a bad starting point for sure. Interesting unit. 

NICE GB deal for any high-quality DSP! If it's as noise free and sounds as good as a Helix, it's a beast of a deal. 

Interesting and ballsy move to go Apt-X Bluetooth as opposed to optical or other wired digital input. I'll be interested how that actually sounds.


----------



## hpilot2004 (Dec 13, 2011)

Babs said:


> The video mentions "auto time alignment and balancing".. But this is basically algorithm suggested adjustments based on driver distances. Which isn't a bad starting point for sure. Interesting unit.
> 
> NICE GB deal for any high-quality DSP! If it's as noise free and sounds as good as a Helix, it's a beast of a deal.
> 
> Interesting and ballsy move to go Apt-X Bluetooth as opposed to optical or other wired digital input. I'll be interested how that actually sounds.


The aptX b/t sounds very promising , hope it all works good. It seems to be a pretty nice dsp.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

UPDATE

just talked to the guys from massive. to answer a few questions:

. it does not have a "de-equalization" feature
. the software will be downloadable within the next few days at this link.. Index of /download/CAR AUDIO MANUALS

. 4v outputs
. Must you use the programmable remote? "By default, CORE-1 comes with the knob assigned to all four output groups, 
however you can (and should) change it at any time by utilizing the software. You can assign which output you want to control or all."

. 8 Summing Input channels compatible with Low-Level & High-Level input types
. they said the size is in the manual, but i didnt really search for it, but from the stop motion part of their video, its about the size of a single din head unit maybe a bit taller
. an app will be out to control the unit due by 2016
. you cannot control it through bluetooth
. FULL resolution with the bluetooth audio
. you can save 3 presets
. The controller is an under dash remote gain control has (3) LEDs indicating which memory is being used and a select button to change memory


link to the manual: 

Index of /download/CAR AUDIO MANUALS



If anyone wants a good deal on this unit, PM me


----------



## madcowintucson (May 21, 2015)

I run Bluetooth aptx to an optical converter I got at best buy and then optical into behringer and it sounds very good to me, very good. Got rid of all my induced noise too lol. I rarely use cds so what else has digital out? I cannot afford this unit but it looks feature rich enough. You could always go hdmi to optical or something. If the price drops to $250 let me know and I'll get one. That's how much the mini dsp will cost me or the ppi.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

madcowintucson said:


> I run Bluetooth aptx to an optical converter I got at best buy and then optical into behringer and it sounds very good to me, very good. Got rid of all my induced noise too lol. I rarely use cds so what else has digital out? I cannot afford this unit but it looks feature rich enough. You could always go hdmi to optical or something. If the price drops to $250 let me know and I'll get one. That's how much the mini dsp will cost me or the ppi.


but, the mini or ppi doesnt have a lot of features that this does, and vice versa. i dont think you will ever be able to get this new for 250. thats below dealer price even without the bluetooth module.


----------



## madcowintucson (May 21, 2015)

Well minus the battery management the mini has all of those features. I mean mini plus digi. So of I want aptx again I'll just have to use my optical converter to go digital. I can pass on the battery management, but I think that's a great feature to have extra for sure. How much is the Bluetooth module??

Also the ppi has great features for the price and is pretty complete as well. I can still do aptx to optical and it is easy to control and best of all cheap lol. The best thing I think the mini has going for it is the ability to do the fir filters. Just buy the USB mic and download the REW software for free and upload filters to the mini. Can't yet do that with any if these other products.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

madcowintucson said:


> Well minus the battery management the mini has all of those features. I mean mini plus digi. So of I want aptx again I'll just have to use my optical converter to go digital. I can pass on the battery management, but I think that's a great feature to have extra for sure. How much is the Bluetooth module??
> 
> Also the ppi has great features for the price and is pretty complete as well. I can still do aptx to optical and it is easy to control and best of all cheap lol. The best thing I think the mini has going for it is the ability to do the fir filters. Just buy the USB mic and download the REW software for free and upload filters to the mini. Can't yet do that with any if these other products.


does the mini have a built in TA calculator? built in full resolution bluetooth streaming? 4v pre outs? rms limiter? controller?


----------



## madcowintucson (May 21, 2015)

No bt no, hence the converter to optical I mean, really it's just a small bt receiver box instead of a plug in bt. TA calculator, ya just plug in the distance same as any other. 4 volt preamp outputs yes but they call it 2 volts so it's either +- 2v to get 4v or +-4v to get 8v so you tell me how it's done? Compressor limiter yes and you can select the input but I forget how, it may be automatic I forgot, but I did read it. And only remote volume control and that can control 8 channels of mini dsp. But it's the addition of the mic and that software that I want oh and the apl1 which is also digital in/out. But I can't afford all that lol


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info! Without having a de-equaliztion feature not sure how they claim it to have seamless OEM integration. That is too bad!


----------



## madcowintucson (May 21, 2015)

This sounds like a great competition piece, or even for boats so you don't kill your battery as you rock out. After using my dcx2496 and deq2496 in my car I can say they have a few killer features as well such as auto speaker level, auto TA, auto phasing and a few other things. But I had to have a mic and honestly I didn't know how to use all that lol. I could set the phase from 0 to 180 degrees, but I never knew anything about xover phase vs slope so I left it always at 0. Also could mute and chanel polarity. I want to know how much this core-1 will be with bluetooth, but without a digital in for say the apl1 I don't think I would buy it for the money.


----------



## rcsauvag (Jun 2, 2015)

lizardking said:


> Thanks for the info! Without having a de-equaliztion feature not sure how they claim it to have seamless OEM integration. That is too bad!


Curious I am planning on maintaining OEM HU and was looking at a DSP to clean up my sound and learn more about tuning. I have a passive xover 2 way set for the front and a sub. The De-equalization as I understand strips down the signal from the HU but what DSP's actually do this? Is this something thats needed or will I still be able to tune fine enough without it?


----------



## madcowintucson (May 21, 2015)

I am thinking, apl1 into dirac into dsp 88r all optical


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

rcsauvag said:


> Curious I am planning on maintaining OEM HU and was looking at a DSP to clean up my sound and learn more about tuning. I have a passive xover 2 way set for the front and a sub. The De-equalization as I understand strips down the signal from the HU but what DSP's actually do this? Is this something thats needed or will I still be able to tune fine enough without it?


A few ideas:

3SIXTY Digital Processors - 3SIXTY.3 - Rockford Fosgate®

3SIXTY.3
8-Channel Interactive Signal Processor w/ 248 Band Parametric EQ
The 3Sixty.3 is the ultimate signal processor that can function as an OEM integration “black box” or a complete surround sound DSP. Featuring 8-channels of interactive signal processing, it can handle the most complex system design.

8-channel balanced differential RCA inputs
Selectable balanced/unbalanced output
8-channel high level input with signal sense turn-on
Auxiliary RCA and optical inputs
Interactive graphic user interface controlled via laptop (windows pc)
*248 bands of equalization for OEM integration or aftermarket tuning*
Full phase control
Time delay
*Digital signal processing with OEM integration capabilities*
Bluetooth™ connectivity with A2DP wireless audio streaming
Programmable dual function remote (Master Volume, Sub Volume, Sub EQ)
Up to 12dB of output gain (up to 8V out)
Up to four programmable EQ presets
Multiple slope and class independent crossovers
Remote turn-on in/out function with adjustable turn-on delay

JBL MS-8
http://www.jbl.com/car-amplifiers/MS-8.html

Sums and conditions the input signal for processing

Many of today’s OEM audio systems use multiple, bandwidth-limited active channels from the factory-installed amplifier. The MS-8 unit’s inputs can connect to all the necessary channels from the factory system and sum them together to achieve a full-range, 20Hz – 20kHz response. As long as the unit’s summing channels can assemble a full-range signal, the rest of its built-in technology will take it from there.

DSP correction of equalization and time delays in OEM systems

Once your MS-8 unit sums and analyzes your OEM audio signal, the unit’s DSP algorithms implement a correction routine that resets the frequency response to a target curve for an initial output response. In addition to correcting a frequency-response curve, the unit also strips away the time delay from any of its OEM audio-signal inputs.

Precise digital crossovers and 31-band, 1/3-octave eq

Audison Bit One
http://www.elettromedia-usa.com/audison/bit/one/bit-one

Automatic De-Equalization of Signal Fed Into the High-Level Inputs (with supplied Test CD or DVD)	CD-DVD


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

just got the shipment of these bad boys at work. *cough* group buy new release sale *cough cough*


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> just got the shipment of these bad boys at work. *cough* group buy new release sale *cough cough*


*cough* vendor status *cough cough*


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

rton20s said:


> *cough* vendor status *cough cough*


facebook has a vendor status? :laugh:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> facebook has a vendor status? :laugh:


If I was looking to pick up a second DSP, I would probably get in on the deal. Any idea how long your deal will be running?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

rton20s said:


> If I was looking to pick up a second DSP, I would probably get in on the deal. Any idea how long your deal will be running?


furevr.. im actually not sure. few weeks maybe


----------



## xOttox (Jan 25, 2015)

Have been digging around trying to learn as much as I can about DSP's and this thing seems to have some great features for the money. To bad it would have to sit in my collection of gear until my lease is up.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I'd love to add this to my collection as well hehe


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

software available for download now..

Index of /download/CORE-1 SOFTWARE


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

crashed my IE browser going into the Dr. Who


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

IE crashed!? No! 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

internet explorer crashed? what a surprise  :laugh:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

heres some product photos i did of it.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

The more I use a DSP the more I realize how important it is to have more memory banks than 4 (6-8 would do nicely). 

I also realize how much better it would be for me to have a 16 band EQ hardware I can tune at whim. I have seen SMeade put a PC to iPad interface so he does adjust on the fly with the iPad. 

But I rather have hardware for it. I wouner who makes such gear for the car?

I could have the DSP flatten things out with a few presets of tuned options and overlay some hardware EQ on top....fine tuning. 

Doing it via software ala SMeade, by the time you're on the screen and you carefully touch the settings you make errors and the song is over.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

little introduction and basic walk through video..


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

The battery monitor is cool. But boy does it looks complex with multiple screens to work through. Also only 3 presets at first is hard to test out before you decide on less. But non the less another option that looks very powerful as others if not more in some ways. Still learning the tuning of these things myself as a noob user


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Phil Indeblanc said:


> The battery monitor is cool. But boy does it looks complex with multiple screens to work through. Also only 3 presets at first is hard to test out before you decide on less. But non the less another option that looks very powerful as others if not more in some ways. Still learning the tuning of these things myself as a noob user


i think 3 presets is fine. the only thing i adjust once i dial in a tune is the sub output. about the different tabs, i thought that was kinda intimidating at first too, but once you use it for more than 5 minutes, its nothing


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

cough cough... pm me too, cough cough, LOL

have one here, I never installed.....


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

madcowintucson said:


> I am thinking, apl1 into dirac into dsp 88r all optical


Anyone know what a "dirac" is. I'm trying to figure out why you would want anything between a APL1 and your DSP?

@Phil In da blank, the APL1 has 16 presets that should be enough!


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

Now that I have my system tuned, I have to agree with SkizR that 3 maybe 5 max would be enough. More, like 16 is always nice to have for someone on a life long perpetual improvement, and many here would be in that segment 
;-)


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Anyone with a Windows tablet want to try and see if you can install and rub the Core-1 software?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey head's up on the Core-1, I emailed about the Bluetooth dongle thing and after a few email volleys I found that the item is NOT on their site, but they will sell it for only $20 to you directly, and that's nice!

Given that, I'm leaning more toward this unit now as it means things should be available for it, not vapor-ware as we're prone to seeing in the DSP world.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

fourthmeal said:


> Hey head's up on the Core-1, I emailed about the Bluetooth dongle thing and after a few email volleys I found that the item is NOT on their site, but they will sell it for only $20 to you directly, and that's nice!
> 
> Given that, I'm leaning more toward this unit now as it means things should be available for it, not vapor-ware as we're prone to seeing in the DSP world.


Just a heads up, the first version of the Bluetooth module has some sort of turn on pop issues. Supposedly they're making a new one. Not sure if they're done with that. Haven't talked to them in a while. Where I work, if you buy the dsp, we include the module for free (even with the coupon)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Just a heads up, the first version of the Bluetooth module has some sort of turn on pop issues. Supposedly they're making a new one. Not sure if they're done with that. Haven't talked to them in a while. Where I work, if you buy the dsp, we include the module for free (even with the coupon)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Awesome info. How much is this unit w/ the coupon? For $20 I would definitely include it for free as well, lol. Not worth chasing it down later I think.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

fourthmeal said:


> Awesome info. How much is this unit w/ the coupon? For $20 I would definitely include it for free as well, lol. Not worth chasing it down later I think.


not sure im allowed to advertise, but its a very nice chunk of change. i will be fair and say im not 100% positive on this unit yet. there are some bugs, and the software is weird, but at the end of the day it does seem to do its job. i only know of one that had an issue and it was swapped out.


----------



## kmagyar (Jan 8, 2015)

Interesting competitor product. No de eq may suck but if there is a decent deal on these I would try one. Is there a group buy or am I way too late for that? I can snatch one on the bay for 350.00


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

kmagyar said:


> Interesting competitor product. No de eq may suck but if there is a decent deal on these I would try one. Is there a group buy or am I way too late for that? I can snatch one on the bay for 350.00


send me a PM


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

For it was between this and the MiniDSP 6x8 and I eventually decided to try the MiniDSP. The price and support just won me over. But I will admit I'm still intrigued by this unit. Also the Ampre audio one.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

fourthmeal said:


> For it was between this and the MiniDSP 6x8 and I eventually decided to try the MiniDSP. The price and support just won me over. But I will admit I'm still intrigued by this unit. Also the Ampre audio one.


the ampere is pretty much a rebadged zapco dsp


----------



## kmagyar (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks like I missed the sale. If anyone knows of a good deal please let me know.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> not sure im allowed to advertise, but its a very nice chunk of change. i will be fair and say im not 100% positive on this unit yet. there are some bugs, and the software is weird, but at the end of the day it does seem to do its job. i only know of one that had an issue and it was swapped out.


Do you know if the bugs are being ironed out? and is there an android option for the software? If I could get this running on my Nexus in dash then the MS8 could potentially be on it's way out. Would be awesome to sit in the drivers seat and control this from my "head unit"


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

naiku said:


> Do you know if the bugs are being ironed out? and is there an android option for the software? If I could get this running on my Nexus in dash then the MS8 could potentially be on it's way out. Would be awesome to sit in the drivers seat and control this from my "head unit"


bugs, im not sure. my job sold off our remaining stock. i doubt the bugs are ironed out yet. but if i were getting rid of an ms8, id just step up to the helix or mosconi if you can find a good price on them


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

But if you need Center and surround, you're probably better off with the MiniDSP (for center derived at least), or maybe better, the H800 Alpine. At least those can do it, the H800 was on my short list because of its surround/center abilities.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Good point on the center, although I currently run without one, I do keep wondering if I can get 3 x CDT ES02 to fit in stock locations. Definitely worth considering.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

naiku said:


> Good point on the center, although I currently run without one, I do keep wondering if I can get 3 x CDT ES02 to fit in stock locations. Definitely worth considering.


If you have an MS-8, running with a center and surround makes a lot of sense. The bigger (center) as far as frequency range it can play, the better up to and including the front crossover point. The sound field is much more sophisticated than a 2ch setup, and the processor (MS-8) is constantly forming the field. So it is completely different than a 2ch processor. 

Both can make great sound though!


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

I was bored and installed the software for this thing to check it out. Overall the feature set seems decent. Has like 21m of delay and completely variable frequency selection on the EQ. One odd thing though is that you don't get individual EQ per channel, it's per pair. So for a pair of channels they either let you apply EQ to the left side, the right side or both sides. That don't let you apply individual EQ to each side of that pair. That's a complete miss for me just based off that.


----------



## Alextaastrup (Apr 12, 2014)

Really 21 meters for delay? Impressive! Or it is just 21 ms, which is also pretty cool?


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

Alextaastrup said:


> Really 21 meters for delay? Impressive! Or it is just 21 ms, which is also pretty cool?


Sorry, that was suppose to be 21ms. So about 6ms more than the norm.


----------



## Alextaastrup (Apr 12, 2014)

Any links for buying in Europe?


----------

